
Google wants your Hotmail, Yahoo and AOL contacts - nickb
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Google/?p=1141
======
pmorici
I think it's the same thing at least a dozen other websites do too.

~~~
jwilliams
Yeah, a lot of social network sites such as Facebook, LinkedIn do the same.

------
zain
Yeah. Lots of websites do this. And I wish they'd stop.

